# Sportfotografie



## HammerHe@rt (24. Januar 2003)

so meine Buben und Mädels...
nu hab ich mal ein bischen Zeit und will mich in meine Powershot G2 einarbeiten...was man garnicht so einfach ist...zwar kann man alles auch automatisch machen lassen aber das halt nich so Prall die Ergebnisse ect.

nu zu meinem Problem...

Ich möchte hauptsächlich Sportaufnahmen machen...d.h. ich brauch die Action gut focusiert und scharf und der rest kann ruhig unscharf sein....also wenn zBsp einer ein Schuss abläßt (zBsp Eishockey) dann sollte man den Puck scharf sehen...wie halt die guten Eishockeyfotos der Amis in der NHL zBsp...

kann mir da wer weiterhelfen was ich einstellen kann, soll und was ich dabei beachten muss?

wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar....auch zwecks Beleuchtung ect.

irgendwie sehen meine Pics bisher immer sehr unscharf aus und habe ein gewisses rauschen im Bild...aber wie gesagt alles noch auto mode

und dabei kann die G2 richtig was...wurde mir gesagt *g*


----------



## Jan Seifert (24. Januar 2003)

blende runter, schärfe per hand nachziehen, immer auf den puck gerichtet
oder guckst du hier


----------



## Vitalis (25. Januar 2003)

Wie SmallB sagte, Du mußt die Blende auf jeden Fall weit öffnen (2.0 einstellen). Wenn Du die Bewegung des Spielers und des Pucks beim Schlag einfrieren möchtest, dann kann es trotz der kleinen Blende sein, daß die Belichtungszeit dafür zu lang ist. Dann hilft eventuell die Erhöhung der Filmempfindlichkeit (400/800 ISO oder was die G2 kann..), ansonsten brauchst Du ein externes leistungsstarkes Blitzgerät.



> irgendwie sehen meine Pics bisher immer sehr unscharf aus und habe ein gewisses rauschen im Bild...aber wie gesagt alles noch auto mode


Wahrscheinlich hat die Cam die Filmempfindlichkeit höher gestellt (-->stärkeres Rauschen) um die Belichtungszeit zu verkürzen, aber da sie immer noch zu lang war, sind die Bilder unscharf geworden... ---> Blitz benutzen


----------



## webdot (25. Januar 2003)

Aber ein Blitz auf die Entfernung bringt doch nicht wirklich was, es sei denn es ist wirklich ein Monsterteil?
Ich schätze nämlich, dass er nicht genz so nah an dem Geschehen ist?


----------



## Vitalis (25. Januar 2003)

Hm.. das hab ich natürlich auch schon überlegt..  Das Blitzgewitter in Stadien ist immer lustig, wo die Leute höchstens die Glatze des Vordermanns aufhellen.

Aber mit einem starken externen Blitz den man in Telestellung bringt und ein wenig an die oder den Spieler ranzoomt und nicht zu weit entfernt ist, dann geht das schon... vielleicht ist in einer Eishockeyhalle aber auch genug Licht, um ohne Blitz zu fotografieren. Ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## HammerHe@rt (25. Januar 2003)

naja so groß is die halle nu auch nich und ich bin relativ nah am geschehen dran...

die g2 hat auch einen sehr guten internen blitz das des gehen dürfte...

nur dacht ich immer das auch die verschlußzeit wichtiger ist (also kürzer für sport) als die blende (für was is die?)....

und dann das problem das ich im programm mode...nicht mehr zoomen kann...eigenartiger weisse...muss ich nochmal schauen wieso nicht :;-(


----------



## Jan Seifert (25. Januar 2003)

blende = tiefenschärfe
um so höher die blende, um so schärfer sind
die objekte in weiter ferne.

die verschlusszeit muss "relativ hoch" sein,
damit auch das gefühl für geschwindigkeit
entsteht


----------



## Vitalis (25. Januar 2003)

Hammerheart, benutz den manuellen Modus der Kamera. Wenn Du die Blende auf 2.0 stellst, dann ist die Öffnung, durch die das Licht dringt, am größten. D.h. Du kannst dadurch mit einer kürzeren Belichtungszeit arbeiten, dafür ist die Blende also da.  Und wenn Du ISO höher stellst, auf 400 oder 800, dann verkürzt sich die Belichtungszeit auch nochmal, aber die Bildqualität wird durch Rauschen schlechter, wie gesagt..

Nochmal kurz, einfach ausgedrückt:

Kleine Blende, z.B. 2 ---> kürzere Belichtungszeit, Vorder- und Hintergrund unschärfer

Große Blende, z.B. 8 ---> längere Belichtungszeit, Vorder- und Hintergrund sind scharf

Probier das erstmal so. Mit Blende 2.0 könnte es sein, daß die Belichtungszeit kurz genug ist. Wenn die Bilder immer noch unscharf sind, dann blitzen, wobei ich nicht glaube, daß der interne Blitz dafür ausreicht.

Wenn Fotos unscharf sind, dann könnte auch der Autofokus daran schuld sein, ist ja bei bewegten Motiven nicht grad einfach für ihn. Du könntest aber auch manuell fokussieren.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Januar 2003)

Hi,

wie schauts denn bei den Digis mit der Blitzsynchronzeit aus? Kann es sein, dass die Kamera mit Blitz gar nicht so fix auslösen kann, dass die Bilder scharf werden?

Als ganz groben Richtwert für die maximale Entfernung beim Blitzen kannst du die Leitzahl des Blitzes nehmen. Ich denke nicht, dass du mit dem eingebauten Blitz der Canon PowerShot G2 sehr weit kommst. Im Tele-Modus und mit 100 ASA ist bei knapp 4 Meter Feierabend. Ich hoffe sehr für dich, dass du nicht ganz so nah an der Szene bist. 

Im Telebereich hast du maximal Blende 2,5. Das reicht bei normalem, sonnigem Tageslicht und 100 ASA für 1/1000s bis 1/2000s. Aber in der Eishockeyhalle dürfte es schon eine deutlich längere Belichtungszeit sein. Ich schätze mal so ca. 1/125s.

Wenn der Puck sagen wir mal mit 140 km/h geschossen wird, dann bewegt er sich in 1/125s genau 31cm. Das muss unscharf werden. Wenn du den Puck einigermaßen scharf haben möchtest, dann müsstest du mit 1/2000s knipsen. Da bewegt sich der Puck nämlich nur 2cm. Aber bei 1/2000s kannst du nicht mehr blitzen (Blitzsynchronzeit). Ein Teufelskreis.

Bleibt also nur, ohne Blitz und mit 800 ASA knipsen. Dann dürfte es bei ganz offener Blende und einigermaßen gutem Licht für 1/1000s reichen (4cm beim Puck).

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## HammerHe@rt (27. Januar 2003)

was is denn nu wieder ASA *g*


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HammerHe@rt _
> *was is denn nu wieder ASA *g* *



Die Filmempfindlichkeit. Kann auch bei (besseren) Digikameras eingestellt werden.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vitalis (27. Januar 2003)

ASA ist das gleiche wie ISO, nur ne ältere Bezeichnung dafür 



> wie schauts denn bei den Digis mit der Blitzsynchronzeit aus? Kann es sein, dass die Kamera mit Blitz gar nicht so fix auslösen kann, dass die Bilder scharf werden?


Hehe, ich kann bei meiner selbst mit 1/10000 blitzen, weil elektronisch ausgelöst wird und nicht mit einem Vorhang, wobei das dann für den Blitz schon zu schnell ist und das Foto zu dunkel wird. Die G2 kann 1/2000, aber ich weiß nicht wie es da mit dem Verschluß aussieht. 

Hammerheart: Wie lightbox sagte, der interne Blitz ist zu schwach. Sind wirklich so um die 4 Meter... Ein externer Blitz ab Leitzahl 32 oder 40 sollte genügen. Ich hab so einen von Metz bei eBay für 67, statt Neupreis 130-140 Euro ersteigert.


----------



## HammerHe@rt (27. Januar 2003)

k also werd ich ohne externen blitz keine zufriedenstellenden Ergebnisse erzielen könne? Es sei denn ich spiel Schiri *g*
liegt das also hauptsächlich an der etwas lichtschwachen Hallenbeleuchtung?


wenn ja dann test ich das erstmal an bewegten Objekten im freien...zBsp ausm Fenster die Straße mit Autos...das ich die fahrenden Autos erstmal scharf bekomme....das doch im Prinzip genau das gleiche....nur is draußen halt heller als nachts *g*

mfG
SvenS.


----------



## Vitalis (27. Januar 2003)

Also irgendwie bin ich leicht verwirrt...
Willst Du sowas wie hier machen, nur mit Spielern? Oder willst Du sie bei Bewegungen einfrieren?..


----------



## HammerHe@rt (27. Januar 2003)

öhm also eigentlich will ich sie in bewegung einfrieren..wie halt so bei fußballfotos...

aber was daran jetzt anders als bei fahrenden autos?....(jetzt mal abgesehen vom unscharfen hintergrund)...die bewegen sich auch...ich steh fest und will das auto/spieler in der bewegung scharf haben


PS: würde sowas helfen ?
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canong2/page5.asp
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canong2/page4.asp


----------



## Vitalis (27. Januar 2003)

> öhm also eigentlich will ich sie in bewegung einfrieren..wie halt so bei fußballfotos...
> 
> aber was daran jetzt anders als bei fahrenden autos?....(jetzt mal abgesehen vom unscharfen hintergrund)...die bewegen sich auch...ich steh fest und will das auto/spieler in der bewegung scharf haben


also willst Du einfrieren  Dann passt alles was wir gesagt haben. Bei den Autos ist es ja ein wenig anders, wenn Du dem Link folgst: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials67375.html


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HammerHe@rt _
> *PS: würde sowas helfen ?
> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canong2/page4.asp *



Hi nochmal,

ein Telekonverter hilft dir zwar, das Motiv größer zu fotografieren, aber du verlierst Lichtstärke (doppelte brennweite = doppelte Blende). Das hat zur Folge, dass du noch länger belichten musst. Der Puck wird also noch unschärfer. Mit einem starken Blitz kannst du einen Telekonverter aber natürlich schon kombinieren. Ist halt die Frage, ob es dir das wert ist.

Das Einzige was wirklich hilft ist also entweder eine deutlich höhere Empfindlichkeit (ASA/ISO) oder besser ein externer Blitz vom diesem Kaliber:

http://www2.canon.de/pro/fot/slr/bli/sl_550ex
http://www2.canon.de/pro/fot/slr/bli/sl_420ex

Herr lass Geld regnen,
lightbox


----------



## HammerHe@rt (28. Januar 2003)

> Herr lass Geld regnen



jo 300-500 Eunusen sind schon bischen happig für ein bischen mehr Licht  


ich werds erstmal mit euren vorgeschlagenen Einstellungen probieren und wenn ich dann immer noch nicht mit dem Ergebniss zufrieden bin muss die Kasse halt herhalten.



PS: nochma ne technische Frage....die Verschlußzeit..berechnet die sich nich auch indirekt aus der Blende? dachte ich hätt da mal was gelesen...also wenn ich relativ große Blende nehme von 2.0 zBsp dann kann die Verschlußzeit minimal nur noch 1/250 sein bei der G2....is das nu schlecht?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HammerHe@rt _
> *PS: nochma ne technische Frage....die Verschlußzeit..berechnet die sich nich auch indirekt aus der Blende? dachte ich hätt da mal was gelesen...also wenn ich relativ große Blende nehme von 2.0 zBsp dann kann die Verschlußzeit minimal nur noch 1/250 sein bei der G2....is das nu schlecht? *



Siehe meine erste Antwort.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Vitalis (28. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HammerHe@rt _
> *PS: nochma ne technische Frage....die Verschlußzeit..berechnet die sich nich auch indirekt aus der Blende? dachte ich hätt da mal was gelesen...also wenn ich relativ große Blende nehme von 2.0 zBsp dann kann die Verschlußzeit minimal nur noch 1/250 sein bei der G2....is das nu schlecht? *


Ja, die G2 hat da unverständlicherweise Beschränkungen. Auf http://www.digitalkamera.de steht: "Bis F3,5 kann man als kürzeste Verschlusszeit 1/1.250 Sekunden einstellen; erst ab F4,0 ist auch 1/2.000 Sek. erreichbar." Toll ist das natürlich nicht, aber nicht auch nicht so schlimm, wenn es 1/250 wäre..


----------

